# USA 30 days free Visa



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

It is, or maybe was, that US citizen when entering the Philippines got 30 days entry without an extension. I saw on YouTube that the new president of the Philippines want to stop that practice and we now must get entry Clarence before leaving the USA. Is this true? 
Tony


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

NO.

The last few months have been full sensationalism from the media and every other social media outlets.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

magsasaja said:


> NO.
> 
> The last few months have been full sensationalism from the media and every other social media outlets.





Phil_expat said:


> It is, or maybe was, that US citizen when entering the Philippines got 30 days entry without an extension. I saw on YouTube that the new president of the Philippines want to stop that practice and we now must get entry Clarence before leaving the USA. Is this true?
> Tony


Correct. News travels fast and bad or wild news even faster. Everytime this new president opens his mouth, the news media broadcasts his words faster than he can change feet! 

Tony, since you are close by, the best thing to do is pay a visit with immigration over at Marquee Mall when you have a chance. Their workers at Marquee are great--none better and can anwser questions anytime. The visa policy could change but someome will make an official announcment when or if it does.

Another source of info is the US Embssy in Manila and also try the VFW Post in Angeles City.



Best Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well anything is possible but I think things will just remain the same. He may hate the American Government but I don't think he hates Americans overall. His words say he "may change it", not that he was going to change it. So far he has said alot but doesn't seem to be changing anything yet. His advisors seem to clarify everything he says. So time will tell, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Phil_expat said:


> It is, or maybe was, that US citizen when entering the Philippines got 30 days entry without an extension. I saw on YouTube that the new president of the Philippines want to stop that practice and we now must get entry Clarence before leaving the USA. Is this true?
> Tony


Yes, It's true.

There are many articles on the issue.

Duterte considers PH visa for Americans | mb.com.ph | Philippine News

The Philippines is not included in the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) that enables nationals of certain countries to travel to the United States for tourism or business for stays of 90 days or less without obtaining a visa.

Duterte wants the procedure for Americans wanting to visit the Philippines to match the same requirements imposed on Filipinos who want to visit the states.

It's not yet policy but it is one of his goals.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Phil_expat said:


> It is, or maybe was, that US citizen when entering the Philippines got 30 days entry without an extension. I saw on YouTube that the new president of the Philippines want to stop that practice and we now must get entry Clarence before leaving the USA. Is this true?
> Tony


He said the US should have to get a visa since Filipinos have to get one to go to the US... but no rules have changed yet.

Rather silly considering almost every country can come her with no visa - yet the Filipinos can go to barely 30 countries without a visa. It is not equal with very many countries... such is life.


----------



## WBZ (Oct 15, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> He said the US should have to get a visa since Filipinos have to get one to go to the US... but no rules have changed yet.
> 
> Rather silly considering almost every country can come her with no visa - yet the Filipinos can go to barely 30 countries without a visa. It is not equal with very many countries... such is life.


We have friends who would like to visit USA from Philippines. a mom and daughter but since they don't have many assets i guess American government sees them as a risk to overstay and probably would not grant visa. We would consider sponsoring them to immigrate here but i know that would never go since we are not related.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well maybe the USA has a concern with overstays. 300,000 Filipinos in US face deportation - The Manila Times Online


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We have had so many friends and family tell my wife just to go with me to the US on a tourist visa, get a job, and just stay... there are reasons they are automatically considered a flight risk. 

If he wants to make Americans get a visa prior to entry, go for it, but the PIs will simply lose tourist money to an easier country. Probably no big deal as most Americans already go to the Caribbean or Mexico because they are so much closer.

Just a fact of life - nothing personal.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> We have had so many friends and family tell my wife just to go with me to the US on a tourist visa, get a job, and just stay... there are reasons they are automatically considered a flight risk.
> 
> If he wants to make Americans get a visa prior to entry, go for it, but the PIs will simply lose tourist money to an easier country. Probably no big deal as most Americans already go to the Caribbean or Mexico because they are so much closer.
> 
> Just a fact of life - nothing personal.


Yup and most people will choose path of least resistance. Why go through hassle of everything needed for a visa to PI, when can go with No visa to most all other Asian countries on a U.S. passport, and guessing same for most "western" countries. Easiest first!


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I don't know if this article I just found is true or not but it looks like the US is going to give the Philippines what they want when it comes to Visas for Filipinos. In turn the Philippines will allow US Troops in the Philippines. 
US Begs Duterte With Visa Free for Filipinos | BREAKING NEWS – CNNALIVE


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ram1957 said:


> Well I don't know if this article I just found is true or not but it looks like the US is going to give the Philippines what they want when it comes to Visas for Filipinos. In turn the Philippines will allow US Troops in the Philippines.
> US Begs Duterte With Visa Free for Filipinos | BREAKING NEWS – CNNALIVE


This seems to be a false story. Sorry to anyone who got their hopes up.


----------

